# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Supprimer un onglet dans Excel avec Coldfusion

## Jordel

Bonjour  tous,

Dans une appli type web, je dois gnrer un fichier Excel provenant d'un modle (avec multiples onglets) mais ne contenant qu'un onglet (en fonction des droits des utilisateurs).

J'ai donc fait ceci... mais impossible de trouver comment supprimer les onglets non ncessaires :


```

```

Et j'ai cette erreur :


```

```

Merci d'avance  tous  :;):

----------


## Jordel

J'ai rsolu le problme en crivant ma boucle FOR comme suit :


```

```

Apparemment, il fallait activer la feuille pour pouvoir la supprimer... Rien  voir avec CF finalement  ::):

----------

